# Kunst mit Koi



## bayernhoschi (24. Juli 2013)

Hallo mal ganz allgemein

Meine Frau hat mich heute mit einem selbstgemaltem Bild überrascht, das ich euch nicht vorenthalten möchte.
Hab mich tierisch gefreut:freu


----------



## Patrick K (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kunst mit Koi*

Hallo Ralph

sieht ja richtig gut aus 

gefällt mir sehr gut

Gruss Patrick


----------



## bayernhoschi (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kunst mit Koi*

Dankeschön, auch in Namen meines Frauchen.
Ihr macht malen Spaß und wenn so was dabei raus kommt,


----------



## Patrick K (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kunst mit Koi*

Hallo Ralph

Ich hab direkt neben meinem Teich eine strahlend weise Wand(ca. 3x3 meter neben der Palme) https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/35253die ich am liebsten mit einem Showa bemalen würde,ich würde allerdings mit einem Beamer arbeiten.

Noch ist das ja nur eine Idee, aber falls ihr mal in unserer Nähe Urlaub machen wolltet, mmmmmhhhh wie gesagt ich hätte da ne Wand zum austoben


Lieben Gruss Patrick


----------



## bayernhoschi (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kunst mit Koi*

hallo Patrick,
das mit dem Beamer ist ne tolle Idee.
Macht Frauchen auch wenn sie größere Flächen bemalt

Oder: Lad uns ein und biete mir als Lohn eine Goshiki


----------



## Moonlight (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kunst mit Koi*

Deine frau ist echt talentiert.
Mit farbe hab ich es noch nicht wirklich probiert,ist aber sicher nicht einfach.
Was hat sie genommen. . .öl,wasser oder acryl? Auf leinwand oder papier?

Mandy


----------



## derseeberger (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kunst mit Koi*

Schönes Bild

für Umrisse nehme ich auch den Beamer die Farbe dann frei Hand.


----------



## bayernhoschi (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Kunst mit Koi*

Freut mich das es so gut ankommt

@Mandy, das ist Acryl auf Leinwand.

Die Umrisse zeichnet sie mit nem Bleistift grob vor, der Rest geht dann frei Hand.

Das Bild ist ja nur 24x30cm, da geht's mit Beamer eher schlecht.

Was noch geht bei großen Flächen ist ein Tageslichtprojektor.


----------



## bayernhoschi (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Kunst mit Koi*

Der "Glühweinstand" wurde mit Hilfe meiner Frau auch verschönert.
Mir gefällst.
Ist ein altes Verkehrsschild das von mir lackiert wurde, die Frau hat es dann bemalt und am Ende wurde es durch mich mit Klarlack versiegelt.


----------



## Moonlight (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Kunst mit Koi*

 . . .sieht klasse aus 

Mandy


----------



## bayernhoschi (6. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Kunst mit Koi*

Danke, auch von meiner Frau.


----------

